# My New Layout



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Update... Been slowly working on this for a few months building it, adding fill dirt...and it’s finally looking like something! And today I added stone, cypress and cedar mulch before the weeds got out of control.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice, Would love to see the updates.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Quick update. Second pic is how it looked like in August. I’ve added a few things but no new pictures of it yet.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks really nice


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Update! Now that my back is feeling a little better (Barely but tired of waiting) and I’m done with other projects. Here is a picture of the mainline laid down and ballast in.

Jason


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

I really like your use of curves to separate the scenes. I am going to use your ideas on my layout. The layout is interesting. I can see how it would be multi-layered fun creating scenery and letting the trains draw the viewer into each scene. You've done a great job!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate that. It’s my love for the desert and colorado railroading in the space I could use... for now. And awesome I like hearing that.

Jason


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason looking very nice
Dennis


----------

